# Aussenborder, Lichtmaschine etc. zum Batterieladen ?



## mokki (31. März 2013)

Hi,

ich brauch mal etwas Hilfe, ich plane die Anschaffung eines stärkeren Aussenborders (denke 10-15 PS).

Nun hab ich bei einigen als Extra Ausstattung gelesen, das diese eine Ladespule/Lichtmaschine etc. haben. Bei vielen z.b. Honda lese ich davon nicht.
Kann man generell davon ausgehen, das stärkere Motoren sowas haben, oder nur wenn es explixit erwähnt wird?

Wenn man sowas hat, was muss man beachten? Kann ich dann einfach ein entspr. 2poliges Kabel an die LIMA klemmen, damit an die Batterie und es lädt? Oder müssen spannungsregelnde Elemente dazwichen gehängt werden?

Wie ist die Ladeintensität zu bewerten? Lädt sowas spürbar auf, oder ist das während einer Tour zu vernachlässigen und der Verbrauch eines E-Motors ist wesentlich höher als die Neuladung eines Fahrtages?
Vielen Dank schon mal.
Ingo


----------



## Stefan660 (31. März 2013)

*AW: Aussenborder, Lichtmaschine etc. zum Batterieladen ?*

Hallo Ingo,
kenne mich mit Honda nicht aus, aber bei Mercury/Mariner/Tohatsu ist bei neueren 4T Motoren eine Lichtmaschine eingebaut. Man muss aber ein Ladekit (Gleichrichter/Laderegler) noch einbauen, außer bei Motoren mit E-Start. Die haben so was serienmässig.
Die Leistung der Lima liegt bei 70 - 120Watt, damit kann man eine Batterie schon einigermassen laden.
Bei alten 2T Modellen musste man erst eine Ladespule nachträglich einbauen und dann konnte man ein Laderegler anschließen.
Wie gesagt, bei Honda kenne ich ich nicht aus.

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## doc040 (31. März 2013)

*AW: Aussenborder, Lichtmaschine etc. zum Batterieladen ?*

Moin,moin, beim Honda 15 Ps Motor ist eine Licht Lade Spule verbaut. Um Strom abnehmen zu können wird eine Batterie benötigt die mindestens 35 Ah haben sollte.Hat mit Gleichstrom zu tun. Mfg doc040


----------



## ulf (31. März 2013)

*AW: Aussenborder, Lichtmaschine etc. zum Batterieladen ?*

Hallo

Also Tohatsu und Merkury haben nicht mal die Ladespule, geschweige denn einen Regler (*). Kann man aber für Geld nachrüsten und das liegt bei ca. 250-300 Euro. Suzuki hat schon mal die Ladespule. Hier fehlt noch der Regler, der dann im Batterie-Kit dabei ist. Das schlägt mit ca. 160 Euro zu Buche. Der Honda hat schon Ladespule und Regler drin, Anschlußkabel war bei meinem auch schon dabei. Hier kann man die Batterie gleich anschließen. 
Wenn man also Wert auf Batterieladung legt, sollte man das beim Preis mit berücksichtigen. Hier relativiert sich der Preis des Honda-ABs doch ein wenig :q.

Bei den 35Ah, die im Honda-Manual stehen bin ich aber noch nicht dahinter gestiegen, ob das das Minimum ist wegen dem E-Starter, oder damit der Ladestrom nicht die Batterie killt.

Das Alles gilt für die 15PS Motoren mit Handstarter und Pinne. Bei E-Starter-Ausführung (oder noch höher) sieht das aber wieder anders aus. Da ist in der Regel Ladespule und Regler mit drin.

* das hat sich anscheinend mit den 2013er Motoren geändert. Die haben jetzt doch schon Lima und Regler mit drin. http://www.arielle-tradingcenter.de...Takt-mit-Pinne-und-Handstart-AUSVERKAUFT.html

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Micha383 (31. März 2013)

*AW: Aussenborder, Lichtmaschine etc. zum Batterieladen ?*

Zu den Batterien allg.
Da ich noch ein zweites und vernachlässigtes Hobby habe und dadurch mich etwas mit Batterien auskenne (LiPo) werde ich mal meine Gedanken in der Richtung preisgeben 

Für Batterien gibt es meines Wissens nach immer maximale Lade und Entladeströme und Spannungen.

Die min 35Ah können sowohl mit dem Ladestrom als auch durch den Starter bestimmt worden sein. Dazu bräuchte man nähere Infos oder entsprechendes Messgerät.

Ich würde aber eine Batterie verbauen die etwas mehr als das die minimalen 35Ah hat, da auch eine Batterie die immer wieder dicht an ihrem Grenzbereich belastet wird (Starter) oder an der Obergrenze des Ladestroms geladen wird, ein entsprechendes küzeres Leben hat.

Daher würde ich vorschlagen eine Batterie mit 40Ah+ zuverwenden falls es genug Platz gibt.
Und da auch bevorzugt Batterien von entsprechenden Herstellern oder günstigere Batterien bei den bekannt ist das diese auch etwas taugen.

Ich kenne die Sorte Batterien eben nur aus dem KFZ Bereich und kann nur sagen das wenn ich eine alte Batterie tauschen musste, immer eine neue Varta eingebaut habe und dies auch nie bereut habe.


----------



## wackelschwanz (31. März 2013)

*AW: Aussenborder, Lichtmaschine etc. zum Batterieladen ?*

Hallo,#h

ich habe mir einen 15 PS Mercury gekauft und habe mit dem Mercury  gesprochen weil ich ihn auch nachträglich zum Batterie aufladen umrüsten will.

Der hat mir an Hand der Seriennummer gesagt das ich die Ladespule schon drin habe und ich nur das Batterie Lade Kit nachrüsten muss, das kostet 169,90 Euro.:g

Du kannst im Netz bei Mercury mit der Seriennummer aber auch selbst nachschauen.:m

Gruß

W.


----------



## Don-Machmut (31. März 2013)

*AW: Aussenborder, Lichtmaschine etc. zum Batterieladen ?*

ich hab ein 15 ps Tohatsu aber mit e-start der ist komplet mit allem drum und dran geliefert ..... laut betriebsanleitung empfehlt tohatsu sogar eine 12v 70Ah batterie #h


----------



## ulf (31. März 2013)

*AW: Aussenborder, Lichtmaschine etc. zum Batterieladen ?*



Don-Machmut schrieb:


> [...]laut betriebsanleitung empfehlt tohatsu sogar eine 12v 70Ah batterie #h



Hallo

Das ist aber schon ne heftige Größe. Damit schmeißt ein Auto einen 2 Liter Motor an. Wenn ich das 15 PS Motörchen z.B. mit einem 350er Motorradmotor vergleiche, da langen ja schon 10-15 Ah für den notwendigen Startstrom. Mehr als 30 bis 40 A brauch so ein Anlasser für den 15PS Motor bestimmt nicht.
Eine andere Erklärung wäre noch, daß die bei einer 70Ah Batterie ohne einen echten Regler auskommen.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## wackelschwanz (31. März 2013)

*AW: Aussenborder, Lichtmaschine etc. zum Batterieladen ?*

Hallo,#h

also ich werde den Motor umbauen und diese Batterie dran machen, ich denke mal das die völlig ausreicht für Echolot und Funk evtl. auch zum Handy aufladen.|kopfkrat

http://www.marine-sales.de/1243-Aus...l-DC-AGM-Batterie-LAD-24.html?from=g_merchant


Gruß

W.


----------



## mokki (31. März 2013)

*AW: Aussenborder, Lichtmaschine etc. zum Batterieladen ?*

Danke schon jetzt für die guten Antworten.

Ich habe 2x 130 AH Batterien im Boot, mit denen ich meinen Minn Kota Bug Motor betreibe. Während der Fahrten zwischen den Plätzen würde ich gerne den Ladestrom des Aussenborders nutzen um die Gesamtfahrtzeit mit E. zu verlängern. 
Meint ihr das einen nennenswerten Effekt hat oder kann man das zeitl. vernachlässigen?


----------



## ulf (31. März 2013)

*AW: Aussenborder, Lichtmaschine etc. zum Batterieladen ?*

Hallo Mokki

Wenn Du mit ordentlich Drehzahl unterwegs bist, dann lädt die Lichtmaschine mit 6 bis 12 A, je nach Lichtmaschine. Das heist, bei eine Fahrzeit von 1 Stunde, würden etwa 6 bis 12 Ah geladen, ohne den Wirkungsgrad jetzt zu berücksichtigen. Oder anders gesagt, für eine 120 Ah Batterie müßtest Du 10 bis 20 Stunden zügig rumfahren um die einmal komplett zu laden.
Du siehst schon, die Welt bringt Dir da der Außenborder nicht.

Gruß Ulf


----------

